#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Am I Powerful or Is it the Spell?

## Skull86

I'm new at spells and started out with a weather spell. It was a rain spell. I did what the spell required (only a chant and me being outside.) This spell killed 6 people in Arkansas  :Sad:  when the rain was coming to my location. It was called "The Deadly Rain on New Year's Eve" (lol.) The story was broadcast on a news station. 

The Questions
1: Was this Spell powerful or was it Me?
2: When does a spell usually wear off?

----------


## darkmistress

Well it could have also been a coincidence. I often find when I want something to happen it's already in the works. Maybe you picked up on the rain coming already. I've known when it was going to rain because I'm more empathic. It also could have been your energy in tune with the earth. How powerful was your spell? Did you feel the energy raising?

----------


## Skull86

I did feel the energy raising from my hands as I casted the spell and it was only a chant so I think it was too powerful to do the damage it did (plus it said the power of the spell would depend on the spellcaster.)

----------

